# Meopta scopes? Next rifle combo



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pinefarm said:


> Swamp, or others, got one other option to pick your brain on. With the Remington custom shop, you can have about anything done.
> 
> I used to have a Steyr Mannlicher with the same pronounced front sight with the metal hood. With scope at lowest power, I could see the heavy "shadow" of the front sight.
> I don't ever plan on using this rifle without a scope. Do you think the lines would look better with or without any sights, if I tell the custom shop to make it that way?
> I'm leaning to no sights.


I know what you mean about seeing the front sight. My Win 94 Timber Carbine in .444 has the hooded sight and with a Burris 1.75-5 scope on it, I could see the hood and sight just just below the crosshairs in the scopewhen it was on the two lowest settings. It was blurry but noticeable. It never caused any problems though and I quickly learned to forget about it. I now have that scope scope mounted on a Rem 700 Muzzleloader and same thing, I can see the front blade. it doesn't bother me but I could understand if it bothered others. Personaly, I like the sights on a mannlicher stocked gun and would keep them. But, I have never seen a mannlicher stocked gun with a clean barrel so I can't compare either.....??? Heck, if it were me, I'd probably get some nice QR rings and keep the sights even though like you, would likely never use them. With the QR rings it would kind of take on the look of a mannlicher stocked African Safari rifle. I kind of like that look but it's purely subjective. In the factory Mod 7 CDL chambered in .350 Mag, it comes with open sights as well....the only factory Mod 7 so equipped. In that rifle, I prefer a clean barrel. 


It's funny but since this thread was started, it's kind of rekindled my search for a Ruger #1 RSI (Mannlicher stock) in 7x57. Finding them is not all that difficult, finding them priced right is another story.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

That is an interesting option. If I take the scope off with those, A, is it easy to do and put back on and B, can do the bases come off too or do I just look over them? If I did get the sights, I may want to go old school open sites for filling a doe permit.  Or if I turn in my Baldwin unit bear points. (I have enough). 
As another option, are there any good see through scope mounts that are "low", so it doesn't impact your face postition on the stock? Know what I'm getting at? I like the idea of a see through mount for the .350, but I've never seen any that I liked because I thought they put the scope up way too high. And 98% of my shooting would be through a scope, even if I found good see through's.

BTW, my Mannlicher was a 7x57. I don't handload, but I used to shoot Norma factory 7x57. I killed a ton of deer with it. My dad and I went to Texas probably 10 years in a row, and always between Xmas and New Years. One year in Texas, the ranch we were on had a stack of what were essentially block permits for antlerless deer. So we spent the last day or so "stackin' 'em up".  Those Texas ranch boys loved that hair/set trigger on the Mannlicher.  I had a 3.5x10 Leupold on it and it became a head shot theme for all of us. (We drove around the ranch on of those elevated Texas vehicles and all used the 7x57).
I don't know how many deer we killed and donated, maybe 20? But while some may consider head shots unethical, it's nice not having to deal with the mess for gutting and donating the meat when you have 20 some deer piled up. And we were all good shooters. Not one of the deer took a single step.

I could find another one of those rifles, but I'm more geeked for this M7. While I loved the Mannlicher set trigger and look, I did not like the bolt or bolt throw. Sure, 95% of your kills will be on the first shot, but I'm not afraid to shoot at running deer and I've killed some on shots 3 or 4. (I don't suggest shooting at running deer for most, but there's 10% of guys out there that can take those shots and are very good at it.)
I still regret selling it. Mainly because it was such a kick A looking rifle.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

With the Leupold QR rings and bases, the bases are low enough to look over for use with the open sights. They are easy to remove, and easy to replace and typically maintain zero from what friends tell me. (I don't have a set) I absolutely hate see thru rings and like you have not found a pair that were worthy of mounting on any rifle that would see actual use. Maybe some are out there but I have yet to see a good set.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Yeah, see thru's are mostly junk. I was hoping Zeiss or somebody made some nice ones.
I've narrowed my scope search down. Opticsplanet.com has a great general forum for research. There's a general consensus from enough serious scope posters that the Kahles are the best scope for the money, (at least the $400-800 range, and I'm not paying more than around $800) with the Zeiss Conquest pretty much tied. Leupold gets great respect, but there sounds like a noticeable jump in glass and reticle quality from the $350 Leupold to the $600 Kahles. Kahles is also Swarovski. Same company. I did not know that. 

I just bought the Remington Buyers Guide at the store. I'm going to contact 1-2 of the authors from there. Pretty much 2/3's of all the pictures of rifles in the Remington corp magazine have Kahles on them (even the .22's) and the M7 has a bit higher power Kahles on it and looks great and balanced. I'm going to find out that exact scope for reference. I also want to ask about the mounts used and about open site suggestions. I still make skip sights altogether. These guys in the Remington book are Remington guru's and I'll put a lot of weight on their suggestions.

After doing lots of research, I can get a bit higher power Kahles that still has a large enough objective and is as short and as light as pretty much all the other 6x vari-scopes I listed before. A hair lighter in some instances.

So I think it's a choice between these 2. Notice the weight and length...

The 2x7x36 for $550...
http://www.swfa.com/pc-7501-665-kahles-2-7x36-helia-cl-riflescope.aspx

Or the 3x9x42 for $700
http://www.swfa.com/pc-1470-665-kahles-3-9x42-helia-cl-riflescope.aspx


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Pinefarm-

I thought of this thread this weekend. Was at Cabaleas this weekend with my brother in law. There is a M7 .350 rem mag on the used gun rack. Can not remember how much they had it tagged for.... But might be an option to pick up a little stock project down the road....


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Interesting. Thanks. I'll actually be down there on next Friday. Terry in Fine Guns is going to look over that .250 I have.
How lucky would I be if it was a Mannlicher stock custom?  
Then again, if it's a mint CDL and the trade offer with the right scope is there, I may have to jump and worry about retro-fitting a stock. Dunno. But I still like that MS.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You definately can't go wrong with Kahles either...I had considered one of their scopes with the MultiZero.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't think you'll regret going with a Kahles either. These are nice scopes. 

Cabelas carries these scopes I believe. I looked at them in the "optics" catalogue so be sure to check them out when your down there. You should be able to do a direct comparison between the Leupolds, Zeiss, and the Kahles outdoors plus you can get a look at how they look up close with the Mod 7 action. 

I see that the Cabelas web site does not list Kahles but they are in my 2007 Optics catalogue so maybe they are no longer carrying them?? I would check with them.


----------

